# Hello



## Bubbles (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey all

I'm not a mouse breeder, in fact I don't even own any mice (I hope it's okay for me to be here :?).

I'm currently at university and have had to leave my various other pets behind at home but I'm hoping I'll be able to get permission from my landlord for a couple of mice as I miss having furries about. I'm also hoping I'll be able to find someone who has some nearby, it's difficult to find anything in Cumbria.

Meanwhile, I'm trying to find out as much as I can, the world of fancy mice is not a small one it seems - well I'm also just spending hours looking at the adorable pictures.  

I'm particularly taken by the self-blacks (came across this colour years ago and have been set on it ever since, I can see why it's so popular) and black-eyed siamese, satin coats are rather beautiful and the crazy fluffy ones (rex? or just longhaired?) are cute.

Anyway... that's me, I probably don't make a lot of sense at 2.21am.


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome =D


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome  What course are you doing?


----------



## Bubbles (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm doing BSc Applied Psychology, it's pretty good so far.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome,Bubbles! Good luck with the mousies.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Bubbles and welcome.

Hope that you are allowed to keep the meeces and you've hit on a great forum as the help and advice is top notch.


----------



## Bubbles (Oct 5, 2009)

I got permission! The only place I could find some from was a pet shop that bred them for feeding reptiles so they are in no way show standard in terms of colour but they all seemed healthy and friendly so I bought two females. I'm picking them up tomorrow as I already have a cage but I need to go home to get it. One's black and tan and I'm not sure what colour the other would be called, I don't think it's a standard colour, she's kind of a sandy/buff with black eyes, they're both really cute though.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------

